# End Theory show pics 10/15/05



## Shannon (Oct 17, 2005)

Behold, the crazy spectacle that is, END THEORY!
Lots of good shots of my Agile Interceptor & Schecter Blackjack C7.
What a great night! Great music  and good beer !


----------



## Vince (Oct 17, 2005)

I love the rig dude. I forgot you're a chameleon user


----------



## Shannon (Oct 17, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> I love the rig dude. I forgot you're a chameleon user



Well as of a few months ago, my Chameleon became my backup preamp. It just got a little old and unreliable.

Current rig... 
Line6 PODxt Live > BBE 482i > TubeWorks MosValve 500 > Behringer 412 cab


----------



## Kevan (Oct 17, 2005)

I guess when guys get kicked out of the UFC they pick up 7-strings.


You better eat your Wheaties, Shannon.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 17, 2005)

Kevan said:


> I guess when guys get kicked out of the UFC they pick up 7-strings.
> 
> 
> You better eat your Wheaties, Shannon.



 Yeah, Randy is a biiiiiiiiiiiiiiig boy. 195 lbs. of brick shithouse.


----------



## Ancestor (Oct 17, 2005)

Cool. Looks like a good show.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## Allen Garrow (Oct 17, 2005)

ROCK ON SHANNON! You need to bring the show to Nashville!

~A


----------



## Leon (Oct 17, 2005)

as always, that's one hot singer. you lucky bastard


----------



## Chris (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## Shawn (Oct 17, 2005)

Cool pics. I see your drummer uses Pearl.


----------



## Vacant (Oct 17, 2005)

i enjoy your vocalist.


----------



## darren (Oct 17, 2005)

I think Shannon enjoys her more than most.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 17, 2005)

darren said:


> I think Shannon enjoys her more than most.



I enjoy her everyday, as a matter of fact.


----------



## Richardscuro (Oct 17, 2005)

Dude,

That is a sweet guitar. That's an Agile right? How did you get that one? I haven't seen anything like it on their website.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 17, 2005)

Richardscuro said:


> Dude,
> 
> That is a sweet guitar. That's an Agile right?


Yep.



> How did you get that one?


I bought it.  



> I haven't seen anything like it on their website.


Right now, Rondo only has the stoptail model available. The next batch of trems models should be out by x-mas they say.


----------



## nyck (Oct 17, 2005)

Ah! cool pics! looks like you had lots of fun. nice shirt too!


----------



## Leon (Oct 17, 2005)

Shannon said:


> I enjoy her everyday, as a matter of fact.


----------

